# Puzzle Pen



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

I've been toying with the idea of making one of these for a while. Stopped by my local Woodcraft store on the way back from picking up 75BF of 4/4 and 5/4 poplar for an upcoming project (Shaker style set-back cupboard).

Decided to go ahead and get the kit since Woodcraft has a $10 off coupon through June 21 (Father's Day here in the USA). Neat kit. Not terribly difficult to do. Skipped out making a photo shoot of the assembly process (sorry Harry) because the instruction sheet http://www2.woodcraft.com/pdf/77C64.pdf already does a very good job of explaining things. :big_boss:

Next step is the turning. The instructions say to use 180 grit sand paper. I decided to be more ambitious and used my skew. Did just fine with the caveat that I stop a few times and soak the blank with thin CA and sand with 150 grit to make a slurry. 

While the puzzle pieces are well cut (laser I suppose) they to have a bit of play in them as assembled. So there will be small gaps between some pieces that need to get filled with sanding slurry.

Over all a good kit and with the $10 coupon, the pen parts kit was "free".


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

A fine looking project you have turned there Rob.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good looking pen, Rob! That is a neat kit.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking pen Rob. Fit and finish look good. I have always thought about doing one of those but just never got around to it.


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Great looking pen Rob. Fit and finish look good. I have always thought about doing one of those but just never got around to it.


Well, if you have one of the woodcraft $10 coupons, now is the time to do it. I suppose you would have to order on-line for the kit, making the assumption that the coupons are good for the web-store in addition to brick-and-mortar.

OK, scratch that statement abou the web-store. Just looked at the fine print on the coupon and it is for in-store purchases only.

Bernie, if you can't get to a store or don't have a coupon, let me know. I bet we can work out a trade (wink, wink) and I'll pick you up a kit.


----------

